# Kommentare zu "Das Anglerboard"



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2005)

oder
*"Was aus einem kleinen Hobbyprojekt alles werden kann"*

Was hat unser Dok da nur angerichtet?

Zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Platz mit dem richtigen Angebot, dazu viel Glück, viele engagierte Helfer, viel investierte Zeit und konsequente Arbeit.

Das Ergebnis ist dann ein Portal wie das Anglerboard.

Und – auch wenn das viele meinen – das Anglerboard ist ja nicht nur das Forum.

Für die vielen verschiedenen Angebote und Services gibt es entsprechend viele begeisterte Besucher und Nutzer - und auch viele die aus den verschiedensten Gründen mit manchem Service und Angebot nicht einverstanden sind.

Manche beklagen die Entwicklung vom kleinen „familiären“ Forum für Gleichgesinnte zur großen Kommunikations-, Informations-, und Unterhaltungsplattform – für wieder andere macht gerade das den Reiz aus.

Manche nutzen außer dem Anglerboard keine anderen Seiten – andere sind so häufig wie im Anglerboard auch auf anderen Angelseiten zu finden.

Die einen fühlen sich im Forum „zensiert“, wenn die Moderatoren versuchen den im Anglerboard üblichen Ton zu garantieren – anderen dauert es im Einzelfalle zu lange bis die Mods reagieren.

Die einen wollen am liebsten für jede Fischart ein Extraforum und dazu möglichst eine eigene Portalseite – den andern ist es jetzt schon fast zu unübersichtlich.

Die einen wollen nur möglichst angelfachlich/sachliche Beiträge lesen – die anderen freuen sich gerade auch über die „OffTopic“ – Bereiche. 

Die einen sind die (inter)aktiven, kommunikativen Nutzer, die anderen lesen nur mit im Forum.

Manche nutzen nur das Forum, andere nur das Magazin, wieder andere beides, manche nutzen nur die Infoseiten und Serviceangebote.

Die einen hätten gerne mehr redaktionelle Berichterstattung – die anderen finden es gut dass gerade die „normalen“ Angler hier kommunizieren können.

Das könnte man jetzt sicher endlos fortsetzen.

Aber es heisst ja auch:
*Jedem Recht getan ist eine Kunst die niemand kann.*

Warum diese Zeilen?

Weil ja praktisch alle Mitglieder und Nutzer sich „Ihr eigenes“ Anglerboard gestalten. Und zwar durch die Art der Nutzung. Der eine mehr aktiv, der andere mehr passiv, der eine nutzt alle Möglichkeiten, der andere nur einen Teil.

Für jeden ist das Anglerboard also letztlich was anderes, sein eigenes "persönliches Anglerboard".

Und dementsprechend kommen immer wieder viele Wünsche, Vorschläge, (manchmal) konstruktive Kritik und Ideen, wie man das Anglerboard anders, besser, größer etc. gestalten könnte. 

Da Dok immer Wert darauf gelegt hat, das Anglerboard auch entsprechend der Wünsche der Member zu gestalten freuen wir uns immer über entsprechende Hilfe und Ideen.

Während es aber in der Anfangsphase noch relativ leicht war, Wünsche umzusetzen, hat das Anglerboard mit all den Partnerseiten doch inzwischen Dimensionen angenommen, dass man aus den verschiedensten Gründen heraus nicht mehr so einfach wie am Anfang alles umstellen kann.

Viele Leute die Vorschläge machen (und einen Vorschlag macht ja nur wer davon überzeugt ist), können dann nicht verstehen wenn ein solcher Vorschlag nicht umgesetzt wird oder es eine längere Zeit dauert.

Nach wie vor ist es das Bemühen des ganzen Teams, seien es (Co)Admins, Moderatoren oder auch vieler Member, die aktiv mit am Anglerboard arbeiten, das Anglerboard immer weiter zu entwickeln.

Dafür muss man sich einfach einmal recht herzlich bedanken!!

Und all die „Enttäuschten“, deren Vorschläge und/oder Ideen man nicht so wie gewollt oder auch gar nicht umsetzen konnte oder wollte, die bitten wir zum einen Verständnis dafür, zum anderen möchten wir uns bedanken für Ihr Engagement. 

Denn nur so lässt und wird sich das Anglerboard weiterhin ständig auch weiterentwickeln können.

Nur eben nicht in dem rasanten Tempo, das man vor 5 Jahren, als diese geniale Plattform ins Leben gerufen wurde, das noch tun konnte, und dafür will ich hier mal für ein bisschen Verständnis dafür werben.

Danke!


----------



## kanalbulle (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboard*

Schöne Zeilen und gut zusammengetragen ! Kann ich das fürs Magazin haben :q:q:q
Ich erkenn mich darin sogar wieder #6
Was mir allerdings aufgestoßen ist, in letzter Zeit ist unter solchen Texten immer wieder zu lesen Hier gehts zur Diskussion>>>
Ist das neu oder was soll das bezwecken ?
Warum kann/darf nicht an Ort und Stelle darüber diskutiert werden ?
Das macht die Sache nicht übersichtlicher !


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboard*

#h Also dann DANKE;

in der Tat beschert mir das Angelboard viele nette Stunden, teils durch wertvolle Informationen, durch Meinungsaustausch und auch Diskussionen, die für mich durchaus emotional geführt werden dürfen und auch müssen (die Welt besteht nicht nur aus Fakten und sachlichen Argumenten, Gott sei Dank). Ist ein sehr großer offener Stimmtische mit all seinen Facetten, gut so, sonst wäre er nichts für mich#h

Ich denke und hoffe, aus meinen Worten kann man eine Intention zur Handhabung des Forums  erkennen ...


----------



## dorschhai (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboard*

Wasn das fürn Link? (http://showthread.php/?p=925267#post925267 , von Kanalbulle)


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboard*



> Kann ich das fürs Magazin haben


Ist schon dafür vorgesehen ))

Das mit der Weiterleitung hat technische/organisatorische Gründe und ist nur im Forum "Anglerboard News" so.


----------



## Siff-Cop (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Das Anglerboard*

Sehr schön!!!!!!!

mein verständniß habt ihr!


Und noch mal vielen dank an alle Helfer und helfes Helfer, für dieses geniale Anglerboard!!!!!!!!:q :q :q 

*Danke!!!!#6 #6 #6 *​


----------



## atair (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Das Anglerboard"*

Dem kann ick nur beipflichten. Ick fühle mich hier sauwohl und zwar, weil das Board so ist, wie es ist.
Ich bin zwar nicht der Rekordposter ( ick schreibe nur, wenn ick ooch wat zu sagen habe) aber dafür ein eifriger Leser.  Der Eine oder Andere wird mich auch aus dem Chat kennen.
Ick denke, die Mod's und Admin's haben mal 'n großet "Danke schön!" verdient.
Also von mir an dieser Stelle "dicket Danke schöööön!!!"
In diesem Sinne.....
ein herzliches "Petri Heil" wünscht:
atair


----------



## hornhechteutin (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Das Anglerboard"*

Moin Moin ,
wie sehr das Ab Angler verbindet und anspricht zeigt sich doch darin , wie viele Treffen hier organisiert werden Ich durfte schon an einigen teilnehmen und es hat immer mega viel Spaß gemacht . Oft wünschte ich mir , das alles so unkompliziert ablaufen würde wie diese Treffen . Wie halt in einer großen Familie läuft es da |supergri .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Ossipeter (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Das Anglerboard"*

Alles im Lot!!!!!!!!!! Habt ihr sauber hingekriegt! Wos isn des fer deidsch?
Hobder schee gmachd!


----------



## vaaberg (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Das Anglerboard"*



			
				Ossipeter schrieb:
			
		

> Alles im Lot!!!!!!!!!! Habt ihr sauber hingekriegt! Wos isn des fer deidsch?
> Hobder schee gmachd!




Also "deitsch" isses nich. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, sind ja die Römer vor langer Zeit im unteren Teil der Republik gewesen. Als dann das große Heimweh über sie kam, sind se retour zum Gaiser nachheime.
Und die Fusskranken sind dageblieben.................|kopfkrat 
Egal, was fürne Sprache - das Anglerboard ist besser als.....,viel,viel besser als, jetzt hab ichs vergessen. Gibts eigentlich überhaupt was vergleichbares????


Grins  vaaberg


----------



## Tyron (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Das Anglerboard"*

Moin Thomas

Klasse Thread hier, da will ich doch eben auch mal mein Zeuch dazu geben...

Ganz ehrlich, ohne das AB würd das I-Net glatt langweilig sein. Wenn ich online gehe, ist das AB für mich die erste Anlaufstelle, damit ich auch ja das laufende Geschehen nicht aus den Augen verliere (fast) alle Boardies sind einfach super freundlich und der "Klönschnack" hier im AB ist einfach was ganz besonderes!
Auch von mir nochmal n digges Daaaange für die Erfindung dieses Forums!!!!


----------



## Pete (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Das Anglerboard"*

*******, jetzt meldet sich mit dem pete auch noch ein mod...bestimmt abgesprochener fake...
egal, was wer wie darüber denken mag, finde ich, dass das ab immer noch die erste anlaufstelles des tages (neben dem klo) ist...virtuell zumindestens...das alleine ist schon ein lob an den macher und entwickler des boardes, martin lahme alias dok...und so denken hier bestimmt einige von euch, deren zahl mit sicherheit bei genauem hinsehen in die hunderte gehen würde...


----------



## Guen (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Das Anglerboard"*

Genau !

Tagesablauf : Aufstehen ,Rechner an ,rein ins Board !Von der Arbeit kommen ,Rechner an ,rein ins Board !Zwischendurch :Immer mal wieder nen Auge ins Board werfen  !

Ansonsten wurden in den letzten Jahren  viele Kontakte geknüpft !Ob jetzt zum Angeln wie zb. in Hamburg ,bei Jörg & Familie in Meschendorf,am Öresund ,mit Gästen hier in Ostfriesland oder Treffen in Norwegen , am Rhein oder der Gründung von Interessengemeinschaften ,immer war es super harmonisch,unter Freunden eben #6 !

Und das ganze geht seit vielen Jahren so,also dickes Lob an Martin und dem ganzen Team #6 !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Das Anglerboard"*

@ Thomas,
hast Du schön geschrieben. #6 :m  
Wenn ich dran denke wie es war als ich auf das Board gestoßen bin, ANNO 12.2000. Das waren noch Zeiten.... früher war ja eh alles besser ..... Da hätte man bei einem Treffen noch JEDEM Member persönlich die Hand schütteln können.:m  

Aber so ist das halt das Board ist gewachsen...und man kann und muss es ja nicht jedem Recht machen. Denn wem es hier beim Board gefällt der bleibt und wem es nicht gefällt der sucht sich halt das für ihn passende. Das www ist ja groß.
Wenn ich aber sehe wie sich das ganze die letzten Jahre entwickelt hat dann kann Martin und seine vielen Helfer nicht so viel falsch gemacht haben.:m |wavey: 
Und ganz nebenbei habe ich durch das Board sehr viele sehr nette Leute kennen gelernt die ich so NIE kennen gelernt hätte.#6 |wavey: :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Das Anglerboard"*

Äääähhhh, mich freut ja das Lob, besonders für Martin (dem ich mich hier anschliessen will), eigentlich wollte ich aber darauf aufmerksam machen dass viele auch berechtigte Wünsche , Anregungen und Ideen  aus genannten Gründen nicht, nicht so einfach und/oder nicht so schnell wie zu den Anfangszeiten des Boardes umzusetzen sind.

Trotzdem nochmal danke für das Lob))


----------



## Sailfisch (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Das Anglerboard"*



			
				Stuffel schrieb:
			
		

> @ Thomas,
> hast Du schön geschrieben. #6 :m
> Wenn ich dran denke wie es war als ich auf das Board gestoßen bin, ANNO 12.2000. Das waren noch Zeiten.... früher war ja eh alles besser



Jupp, und nicht zu vernachlässigen, viel früher! :m 

Ist schon ein schöner Zeitvertreib das AB!


----------

